# Mysterious error in ver. 0.0.20 with XP SP2



## BigZ (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi

I have encountered a mysterious error in ver. 0.0.20 with XP SP2.
When I set up a 3d profile in ATITool, I loose administrator rights on my pc.
It's crazy!!! I can't even access the device manager under system.
I found out this when I tried to access the user accounts on my pc.
This didn't happen with XP SP1.
Is it something to do with DX9c?
Does anyone have experiences with this problem?

Is this problem taken care of in ver. 0.0.21?

Sorry for my english... I'm Norwegian.


----------



## Frozen (Aug 17, 2004)

Try one of the betas....but that is wierd....


----------



## BigZ (Aug 17, 2004)

Where can I download 0.0.21 beta?


----------



## Frozen (Aug 17, 2004)

Maybe the beta forum?


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 17, 2004)

Have you checked the event logs for any clues or errors ?


----------



## phinn (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes, i have the EXACT same problem.  So it is obviously some sort of issue with ATI Tool.  As soon as I run ATI Tool it does this, and i can't execute anything!

I hope the problem is fixed.  Its definitely something to do with wonderfull SP2 (what a load of crap this patch is) and ATI Tool.  And since we no MS won't fix it, I hope it can be resolved here   

I don't think it has anything to do with DX9c because I had that installed when i was running SP1 and ATI Tool worked fine.


----------



## capt (Aug 19, 2004)

i've been discussing this issue with w1zzard already, so i'm glad to hear that i'm not the only one with such kind of problem...could you just post your system configuration just to see any similarities?
a64 3500+ (s939), abit av8 (kt800pro), hercules r9800, sb audigy, intel pro1000 gbit (pci) + via gbit (onboard), via chipset raid0, xp sp2, cat4.7 here. :/
i didn't realize that problem on my old (and except cpu/board identical) barton 3200+ system with the pre-final release candidate of sp2 though...


----------



## BigZ (Aug 20, 2004)

My spec: a64 3500+ (s939), abit av8 (kt800pro), connect3d X800PRO@XT (Pro bios, but 16 pipelines), Corsair PC3200XL, WD 36,4GB raptor. Cat. 4.8 (same problem with 4.7, 4.9 beta and omega drivers based on cat 4.7). I hope Wizzard can help us!! Thanks for posting your experiences!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2004)

try if the problem is fixed in 0.0.21


----------



## MikeS3000 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Same problem with 0.0.21*

I as well cannot access my devide manager with AtiTool installed.  In addition, Notepad does not work?????  Yet, as soon as I unload Atitool my device manager and Notepad both work.

Athlon 64 3500+, ASUS A8V (K8T800 Pro), X800 XT PE, Cat 4.9 Beta, SP2 official release


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

i'm seeing a coincidence .. all of you are using sp2


----------



## BigZ (Aug 21, 2004)

The problem is not fixed in 0.0.21.
My Notepad does not work with ATITool either.  
This is a weird error!!! 
Please help us with this prob. 
See my spec in my recent post.


----------



## BigZ (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm using SP2.


----------



## BigZ (Aug 21, 2004)

Please fix the prob! 
I have to use Rivatuner..... what a load of...... compared to ATITool I mean.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

lol .. does it go away when you disable 3d detection?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

do you have an instant messenger so we can try a few things?


----------



## BigZ (Aug 21, 2004)

I use MSN (Sindre Z). Everything works if I don't set a 3d profile.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

anybody experience this who has not an amd64 processor or has not sp2?


----------



## ap (Aug 23, 2004)

*only amd64 hit*

Had the same problem with my amd64+sp2+0.0.21(&0.0.20).  
To test it switched.
Using the same card on my P4+sp2+0.0.21 and there is no problems what so ever.  
Looks like the atitools is at certain level switching on the no execution protection of the amd64.


----------



## capt (Aug 23, 2004)

at the moment there are 3 choices...
either it's 
1) the a64 processor driver (but i guess not everybody installed it)
2) the cool'n'quiet driver
3) the via hyperion driver (everybody got a k8t800pro)
in combination with sp2. so it's up to us to find the concrete problem :/

i'll install the new version now - haven't done it yet, sorry...


----------



## PSDeluX (Aug 23, 2004)

phinn said:
			
		

> Yes, i have the EXACT same problem.  So it is obviously some sort of issue with ATI Tool.  As soon as I run ATI Tool it does this, and i can't execute anything!
> 
> I hope the problem is fixed.  Its definitely something to do with wonderfull SP2 (what a load of crap this patch is) and ATI Tool.  And since we no MS won't fix it, I hope it can be resolved here
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with DX9c because I had that installed when i was running SP1 and ATI Tool worked fine.




there is no issue with ATITool  the whole thing is the fault of M$


----------



## wolfran (Aug 24, 2004)

I think my problem can also be categorized here. I can't run 3dmark2001se when 3d detection for atitool 0.0.21 is enabled. However, I have no problem with this in atitool 0.0.20. I'm also using amd64 and xp sp2
Does anyone try if the new 0.0.22 beta fix the problem?


----------



## capt (Aug 24, 2004)

maybe it's a chipset driver issue - so posting the chipset may help, too


----------



## manicx (Aug 24, 2004)

Check this

Pentium 4 (Northwood), Intel 865P/PE, Radeon 9200, custom profile, latest ATiTool and no probs.

Have to try it on a Prescott too (my other PC) since it has one. I doubt I will have problems tho....


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2004)

the problem seems to be xp sp2 + amd 64 only when dep is enabled (the sp2 buffer overflow thingie)


----------



## BigZ (Aug 24, 2004)

Everything works with 0.0.22 beta.


----------

